#ubuntu-gnome 2012-12-31
<darkxst> jbicha, gnome3-team/staging basically supercedes ricotz/testing? correct?
<darkxst> well apart from testing being git snapshots vs releases?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-01-01
<jbicha> darkxst: um, not exactly; the staging ppa is nice because it's a team effort
<jbicha> the staging ppa really is prep work for the gnome3 ppa, whereas I see the ricotz testing ppa as a way to get near nightly builds without having to compile it yourself or use jhbuild
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, i see you are interested in mozjs187 you might want to give the last g-s/gjs/mozjs packages in ppa:ricotz/staging a try
<ricotz> happy new year!
<darkxst>  ricotz, sure will try them out
<darkxst> ricotz, gnome-sushi needs to be rebuilt against js187
<ricotz> darkxst, yes, i know
<ricotz> darkxst, are you aware of a newer snapshot than this one from april, or even the creation process of that tarball?
<darkxst> ricotz, just looking at that now, since that snapshot did not fix leaks I see
<ricotz> ok, thanks
<darkxst> just seems to be a couple of minor patches, perhaps we could build directly off the hg branch
<darkxst> https://hg.mozilla.org/releases/mozilla-esr17/
<ricotz> darkxst, afaics there are quite some patches which can't be ignored
<ricotz> i was hoping they are available somewhere
<darkxst> ricotz, library name patches are here https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=628723
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 628723 in JavaScript Engine "Create JS 1.8.5 source release" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<darkxst> you can see everything that was done for the 185 release here https://bitbucket.org/wesgarland/js-1.8.5/
<darkxst> other than that, there were a couple of patches to fix tests, but I can't find them anywhere https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=735599#c7
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 735599 in JavaScript Engine "Create JS 1.8.7 source release" [Normal,New]
<darkxst> anyway would make more sense to apply the patches as distro patches, since mozilla clearly arent interested in releasing standalone releases anymore
<ricotz> thanks
<ricotz> yeah, seems to be so
<darkxst> ricotz, http://pastebin.com/M7KsJHfS
<darkxst> so seems to just be, this with s/5/7, https://bitbucket.org/wesgarland/js-1.8.5/raw/cf58d9c277c7c4f1dc173ebe8814fa300f4abd84/patches/libname-changes.patch
<darkxst> and this https://bug735599.bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=618606
<darkxst> and the test diff above
<darkxst> ricotz, btw this is the branch that the current tarball is based off https://hg.mozilla.org/releases/mozilla-esr10
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-01-02
<ricotz> darkxst, i will try to package a snapshot from esr17 as 1.8.8
<darkxst> ricotz, sure, but gjs still needs some work
<darkxst> I can do most of it but stumped on that one thing per bugzilla report
<ricotz> yes, this package won't interfere with the current working 1.8.7
<darkxst> ok cool
<darkxst> also could update the current esr10 snapshot, have been alot of commits to that branch since the last snapsnot
<ricotz> darkxst, did you try to use the current esr10
<ricotz> ah, about to ask that
<darkxst> no didnt try, but would be suprised if it dont work
<darkxst> the autoconf2.13 thing seems a pain? not sure how to work around that in deb package
<ricotz> darkxst, i will create a "proper" tarball
<darkxst> ricotz, yeh that is what I did
<ricotz> meaning no need to autoconf in rules
<darkxst> although I was using jhbuild for the 17esr
<darkxst> ricotz, did you sort out the internal headers (from js/src/dist/include) in the deb? (I havent actualy checked, but assume you must have for gjs to build)
<ricotz> darkxst, yes, they are installed now
<darkxst> ok
<darkxst> I know Jasper and owen are quite keen for an updated spidermonkey so the other bits should fall into place, once they are back from holidays
<darkxst> ricotz, anyway I'm off to bed, good night
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-01-03
<britt__> hey guys
<britt__> I just reported bug 1095674 about the gnome-control-center not showing "software-sources" or "ubuntuone" in the Raring dev release
<ubot5> bug 1095674 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Software-Sources and Ubuntuone missing from gnome-control-center in Raring" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1095674
<britt__> do any of you have that problem?
<jbicha> britt__: that's a feature not a bug
<britt__> jbicha why wouldn't we want it to show software sources?
<jbicha> those items are still accessible in the Activities Overview
<jbicha> if we're trying to be a mostly pure GNOME distro, then we should ship System Settings as close as possible to how GNOME intends
<britt__> yeah I saw that, and also within the software center
<britt__> I guess, but that is a very "system settings-ish" thing and was very usefull
<jbicha> also, Ubuntu One and Software Sources don't integrate right with System Settings as they are external "pop-ups" instead of embedded into the main window
<britt__> I gotcha
<britt__> so we are running two separate system settings packages now with main ubuntu, one strictly for unity?
<jbicha> no, it's one package but it looks different if run from Unity
<jbicha> XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=Unity gnome-control-center
<jbicha> ^ run that to see the other style
<britt__> yes but there is a new package in the repos called gnome-control-center-unity that is a dependency of ubuntu-desktop
<jbicha> that's currently just the Appearance panel
<britt__> gotcha gotcha
<britt__> I see the differences
<britt__> man my OCD goes crazy when there are things in the application window that are settings specific, and not in system settings
<britt__> or in Unity's case, they are in system settings AND the app launcher
<britt__> I see the pure-gnome POV, but it fractures the usability a bit
<britt__> however it is minor to say the least
<jbicha> well GNOME has this mockup: https://live.gnome.org/Design/SystemSettings/Sharing but unforunately I doubt Ubuntu One or Landscape would use it instead of their unique apps
<jbicha> while Ubuntu One is cool, the UI doesn't fit with GNOME and the Ubuntu One management seems to have no desire to improve that
<britt__> yeah, and they are both qt I believe which breaks away from gtk+
<britt__> which is crap, because the ubuntu-specific-bonuses is the one thing that makes me keep coming back to ubuntu rather than others
<jbicha> Software Sources is python+gtk (and it's also accessible from Software Center which is ok too)
<britt__> do you know why they are so stuck on the ubuntuone-control panel being so dang ugly? I dont understand why the windows and osx control panels look better than the one designed for ubuntu
<britt__> heck the phone versions look better
<jbicha> I submitted UI bugs immediately after the Qt version landed in Ubuntu by default but they've been ignored
<britt__> yeah you aren't the only one. Omgubuntu has been ranting on it for well over a year
<britt__> it is attrocious
<britt__> and has NOTHING to do with any of the other themes
<britt__> grey dull background, weird rounded corners
<jbicha> we might include U1 by default any way (we already ship most of the libraries it needs)
<britt__> too bad we cant use the old gtk interface that it used to have
<britt__> that one was ok
<britt__> better than the new one, albeit less featurefull
<britt__> speaking of "by default". Have we made any decision on Libreoffice over abiword and gnumeric?
<britt__> opening abiword and libreoffice-word side by side they look nearly identical, though abiword is far far behind
<britt__> I either think we include no-default office program, or it be libreoffice
<britt__> because it bugs me having to break ubuntu-gnome-desktop meta dependency just to remove it
<jbicha> you don't have to break anything, abiword & gnumeric are just recommends
<jbicha> britt__: no, ubuntu-standard is the base of Ubuntu (server, Kubuntu, etc), ubuntu-desktop is the one with all of the gnome, unity, firefox etc. dependencies
<britt__> hrm
<britt__> I was wrong then
<britt__> I just remember removing default ubuntu apps and not having them pulled back in on reinstalling ubuntu-desktop
<britt__> is there a way they are installed by default but not a ubuntu-desktop dependency?
<britt__> I dont know how ubiquity works with installations
<jbicha> it might be useful to have a ubuntu-gnome-desktop-extras package but I don't want to be the one maintaining that
<britt__> haha
<britt__> yeah more work is never good
<britt__> I'm just thinking along the lines of trying to get this remix to be an official derivative. And things like would probably add to the credibility of the project
<britt__> the work done to differentiate the unity/gnome hybrid components has been fantastic
<britt__> if that was you who did that, well don sir
<britt__> done*
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-01-04
<mcsx3> Good Evening! Everyone. Can anybody here helpme with a little prob? thx. I'm trying to use a ZTE MF180 broadband G3 USB dongle on Unbuntu 12.10. I've found on the Web some solutions, but noone has worked.
<darkxst> ricotz, I have gjs building against js188, but still rather broken, patches are here https://www.dropbox.com/s/c4zbelqognlrb2l/gjs188.patches
<darkxst> plus you need the 3x RESOLVE_START patches and the other type changes patch from bug 690982
<ubot5> bug 690982 in aikilab.org "there isn't a link to sharism and the sharism logo in the footer" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690982
<darkxst> ^gnome.bugzilla even https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=690982
<ubot5> Gnome bug 690982 in general "Building gjs against spidermoney from firefox 17esr" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ricotz> darkxst, great!
<darkxst> ricotz, great, might be a bit premature, but getting closer atleast.
<darkxst> currently trying to fix a segfault in the importer, which makes no sense
<darkxst> ricotz, can you rebuild js188 package without stripping debug symbols?
<darkxst> obviously I can do it locally, but really at this point in time, the only people using it, are probably going to want the symbols!
<ricotz> darkxst, i will add a *-dbg package
<darkxst> ricotz, yeh that is fine if its not to much effort
<ricotz> an extra package is better since it will be quite large in this case
<darkxst> ok
<ricotz> only symbols for the shared lib though
<ricotz> the static libs will be stripped
<ricotz> dbg package 25MB
<ricotz> static debug would be +50MB
<darkxst> that is fine, I don't think gjs uses the static libraries
<ricotz> yes, just saying
<ricotz> i want to avoid those additional 50MB
<darkxst> yeh fair enough
<ricotz> should be there in a bit
<darkxst> ok, thanks
<gh0st>  Again, to recap I just installed Gnome remix.  apt-get doesn't work. this is the error:http://paste.ubuntu.com/1496880/
<jbicha> gh0st: um, did you read the error message?
<gh0st> I'm not really sure what they mean?
<gh0st> jbicha: I get errors even without the proxy. Will upload the error log in a minute
<jbicha> it doesn't sound like your errors are specific to the GNOME Remix, there's a lot more people that can give support in #ubuntu
<gh0st> jbicha:jbicha: alright. Just one more question . I've extracted the contents of the firefox tar file I downloaded online. To run the firefox executable inside, what do I do? double clicking it like vanilla ubuntu doesn't work. Using terminal produces the following error:http://paste.ubuntu.com/1496982/
<jbicha> why are you trying to use Firefox from a tarball?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-01-05
<britt__> hey guys
<britt__> is anyone else having lockup issues on closing windows?
<britt__> bug 1094571 was reported in this issue, but it has really gotten bad over the last couple of days
<ubot5> bug 1094571 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell (or session) continually crashes/locksup when closing any window" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1094571
<britt__> hrm it actually may have been fixed with todays updates
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-01-06
<TheLordOfTime> jbicha, how much do you know about packaging
<TheLordOfTime> and ubuntu revision numbers for non-security bugs?
 * TheLordOfTime pokes jbicha
<jbicha> the SRU team generally prefers using the same version numbering you'd use for security bugs
<TheLordOfTime> jbicha, that's what i thought, thanks.
<jbicha> or maybe that's the security team that didn't like my version numbering
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> i tend to listen to security team numbering
<TheLordOfTime> it hasn't killed me yet.  :P
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-12-30
<alexandros_c> amyone. having text corruption on ubuntugnome 13.10?
<Uallas> Hi all. Have a nice day!
<thebox> Hi
<thebox> Please can you help me to setting up two monitor using Ubuntu Gnome ?
<thebox> is possible to have panel and poupup notify in all monitor?
<cyberalex4life> check mutter settings
<cyberalex4life> in dconf-editor
<cyberalex4life> open dconf then Ctrl+F then type mutter
<cyberalex4life> or search with monitor through all settings
<alexandros_c> good day can anyone tell me how to fix font corruption?
<Zeklandia> Hello
<Zeklandia> Is anyone here?
<gonyere> hi zeklandia
<Zeklandia> Hello
<Zeklandia> For some reason, my GDM is not starting automatically
<Zeklandia> I have to start it manually with # start gdm
<gonyere> so when you boot you drop to a command prompt?
<Zeklandia> I hit CTRL + ALT + F1
<Zeklandia> and log in as root
<Zeklandia> then run start gdm
<Zeklandia> and switch back to TTY7
<gonyere> er... ok... why not simply login at the login screen?
<Zeklandia> it doesn;t come up
<Zeklandia> that's the problem
<Zeklandia> GDM is not starting
<Zeklandia> I have to start it
<Zeklandia> there are no errors
<gonyere> ahh, what version are you running?
<Zeklandia> 14.04 with GDM 3.11.2
<gonyere> are you running the gnome3-team ppa's or rcotz-testing?
<Zeklandia> gnome3-team
<gonyere> have you tried sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<gonyere> sounds like your missing something
<Zeklandia> I have, everything is fine
<Zeklandia> no package issues or anything
<gonyere> i'd try installing ppa-purge then and removing gnome3-staging (which should drop you down a version or two for gdm)
<Zeklandia> I am using the staging PPA
<gonyere> right, so stop - and drop your versions down to whatevers in gnome3/gnome3-next
<gonyere> or try re-installing gdm - sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm
<Zeklandia> I just reinstalled, no difference
<Zeklandia> And I don't see the package gdm in the gnome3-next ppa
<gonyere> its probably not, which means you'd drop back to whatevers in gnome3 or even the standard ubuntu repo's
<gonyere> which is likely 3.8
<Zeklandia> some of the packages I have require GDM >= 3.10
<gonyere> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Zeklandia> Didn't fix it
<Zeklandia> I think this is just one of those upstream bugs that gets fixed the minute before release
<gonyere> hmm idk, it seems like other people have had similar problems int he past
<gonyere> though there's nothing super recent, go ahead an report it on bugzilla
<Zeklandia> alright
<Zeklandia> thanks for the help though!
<Zeklandia> bye!
<gonyere> you could perhaps try installing lightdm and see if that'll at least let you login
<haruto> Hi
<Noskcaj> hey haruto
<haruto>  how install ubuntugnome in gnome3.10 polish language, i download and install language in repo, but not view polish language in setting ?
<haruto> not view language list http://www.editer.pl/publikuj/cf863834b41fc292d278d90d13787f83_1.jpg/
<Noskcaj> Just open gnome-language-selector
<haruto> not worked, view http://www.editer.pl/publikuj/537f412160f08683d38f50dc44754684_1.jpg/
<haruto>  locale
<haruto> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<haruto> LANGUAGE=en
<haruto> LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"
<haruto> LC_NUMERIC=pl_PL.UTF-8
<haruto> LC_TIME=pl_PL.UTF-8
<haruto> LC_COLLATE="en_US.UTF-8"
<haruto> LC_MONETARY=pl_PL.UTF-8
<haruto> LC_MESSAGES="en_US.UTF-8"
<haruto> LC_PAPER=pl_PL.UTF-8
<haruto> LC_NAME=pl_PL.UTF-8
<haruto> LC_ADDRESS=pl_PL.UTF-8
<haruto> LC_TELEPHONE=pl_PL.UTF-8
<haruto> LC_MEASUREMENT=pl_PL.UTF-8
<haruto> LC_IDENTIFICATION=pl_PL.UTF-8
<haruto> LC_ALL=
<haruto> How adding pl language ?
<haruto> it is bug ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Are you still in gnome-language-selector ?
<haruto> yes added polish language and deleted english language , but not worked
<SonikkuAmerica> OK, did you reboot?
<haruto> yes, yesterday
<SonikkuAmerica> Did you reboot when you selected Polski as your language?
<haruto> Yes
<haruto> but not worked
<haruto> I was looking for solutions, but does not work
<SonikkuAmerica> And you clicked "Apply System-Wide"?
<haruto> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> And you edited your locale file to read pl_PL.UTF8 and "LANGUAGE=pl" and rebooted?
<haruto> This edited the file because it was empty, but it did not work
<haruto> i;m edited sudo gedit /etc/locale.conf
<haruto>  and sudo gedit /etc/locale.conf
<haruto> past in file LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"
<haruto> so it is bug yes
<haruto> heh
<haruto> where find help ?
<haruto> gnome chanell ?
<haruto> *channel ?
<Noskcaj> haruto, try #ubuntu
<haruto> ok
<haruto> look ubuntu not help,
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-12-31
<julo> hi
<julo> Any idea why language-selector-gnome isn't installed by default in Ubuntu GNOME?
<demolidor> hello!
<darkxst> happy new years!
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-01-01
<HardWareGuy> So uhh... will 14.04 be wayland based and a full lts?
<WalleXD> Hey everyone
<WalleXD> I am almost done signing up for contribution, but I cant make the wiki page
<WalleXD> it tells me: "You are not allowed to edit this page."
<WalleXD> any idea how to solve this?
<SonikkuAmerica> Happy New Year, most of the world!
<darkxst> Noskcaj, can you try and merge gnome-session? you will need to revert a couple of commits to remove the dependency on gnome-desktop-3.10 though
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I can't this week, since i have to go to my grandparents (satelite internet) tomorrow, and i'm not going to have time tonight
<Noskcaj> But i will eventually
<darkxst> ok, no problem
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-01-02
<HardWareGuy> You know... I wouldn't trust wordpress for a distro's homepage.
<HardWareGuy> Does ubuntu-gnome use debian unstable/testing as the source for gnome stuff or do they package in things on their own, i guess a mix of both
<darkxst> HardWareGuy, this cycle we are largely in sync with debian/experimental, however generally in many other cycles we would be ahead of debian
<HardWareGuy> Kubuntu is made by a lot of KDE guys, many gnome guys in gnobuntu too?
<HardWareGuy> Or are the gnome devs more in fedoraland
<darkxst> most of the gnome desktop team is employed by Red Hat, so Fedora
<darkxst> we do however work with upstream gnome as well
<darkxst> that I don't believe many of the core gnome devs have much to do with actual packaging etc on Fedora
<HardWareGuy> The design is pretty stock right now, going to make some changes? coloration, thin the windows, custom backgrounds, layout tweaks
<HardWareGuy> The distro could bring a lot of people back to gnome with some tweaks to make it more appealing
<HardWareGuy> millions stopped using gnome when ubuntu went unity and kde's popularity has risen a lot
<HardWareGuy> SteamOS come with gnome because it's vanilla debian with custom repos added on for steam and drivers
<darkxst> SteamOS could have shipped with any DE, they are all there in debian after all
<HardWareGuy> Maybe valve has a gnome fanboy :P
<darkxst> anyway our aim is to ship a mostly upstream GNOME
<darkxst> everyone always says you *must* ship this extension etc, however it always comes down to personal preferences
<HardWareGuy> You gotta at least have an improved theme if you want to lure more people in, if people see vanilla gnome they won't even bother taking a look
<HardWareGuy> Lots of vanilla gnome distros, lots of gnome fud
<HardWareGuy> The Kernel Emperor himself said he wishes for a gnome distro that does respins(lol fedora), has lts, and isn't old(debian stable).
<HardWareGuy> Ubuntu-Gnome is that, it just needs to stand out a little to get attention.
<darkxst> themes are problematic in they get pretty broken with each new release
<HardWareGuy> I don't have that issue with any other desktop :-/
<darkxst> Ubuntu certainly have big issues with that! and we don't even have a theme designer on our team anyway
<HardWareGuy> ubuntu is pretty un-customizable beyond the icons and color
<darkxst> but every time gtk is updated there are tons of theme regressions (just you never see them, because they are mostly fixed before upload)
<darkxst> and take a look at the 3rd party themes, its usually months before the support latest release
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-01-03
<bennypr0fane> hello, I'm trying to mount a network share in nautilus (13.04 with Gnome 3.8). I believe that is supposed to work like "connect to server", enter an URL and click "connect". This is where I stumble, because the "connect" button is greyed out, I can't click it
<SonikkuAmerica> Did you fill in all the fields?
<bennypr0fane> SonikkuAmerica,  there is just the one in the first dialog
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, I'm on Ubuntu Studio (which uses XFCE but I'm using i3)... can I have a screenshot?
<bennypr0fane> SonikkuAmerica, hang on
<bennypr0fane> SonikkuAmerica, sorry, that took a while https://www.dropbox.com/s/s1wbhwomd23t86f/Bildschirmfoto%20vom%202014-01-03%2002%3A29%3A19.png
<SonikkuAmerica> What kind of a connection are you trying to establish? Samba?
<bennypr0fane> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> You have to add "smb:" before the //
<SonikkuAmerica> So "smb://cifs.hidrive.strato.com/
<bennypr0fane> SonikkuAmerica, that lets me click the "connect- button, but then I get an error "Oops, something went wrong. unknown error. mounting windows-share failed. connection timed out."
<SonikkuAmerica> So it thinks it's a Win.dows share
<bennypr0fane> well smb is a windows share, right?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah, ...
<SonikkuAmerica> But you might try specifying a share name, however - in your screenshot I only saw a domain
<bennypr0fane> SonikkuAmerica, I have these instructions from the Cloud provider: https://www.dropbox.com/s/s13pobp2thsm3uf/DE_Linux_SMB-1.pdf
<bennypr0fane> they actually give two different methods
<bennypr0fane> there is also a script in there which doesn't work
<bennypr0fane> SonikkuAmerica, do you know if this is supposed to work out of the box in Ubuntu Gnome?
<bennypr0fane> it's not working with the share name either
<HardWareGuy> I just noticed, there's no link to download ubuntu-gnome...
<HardWareGuy> http://ubuntugnome.org/download/
<HardWareGuy> goes to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GetUbuntuGNOME
<HardWareGuy> people click download button
<HardWareGuy> brings them to... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GetUbuntuGNOME if they're not already there
<HardWareGuy> Torrent
<HardWareGuy> Please use the torrent link to download,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BitTorrent
<HardWareGuy> You have no clues that all you have to do is scroll down for the actual link
<HardWareGuy> It's hilariously bad web design
<HardWareGuy> TLDR; Link to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/13.10/release/ instead
<HardWareGuy> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/14.04/alpha-1/ Dare I try this?
<HardWareGuy> 4 months away from release, soo much to do
<darkxst> don't bother with the releases, just use the latest daily
<darkxst> things are fairly stable, but still some 3.10 updates to come
<darkxst> HardWareGuy, feel free to improve the wiki page! we intentially link http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ to that so we don't have to maintain same details in two places
<HardWareGuy> Hold up... if your site is just a front-end of the wiki page... I could make a new frontend... hmm...
<HardWareGuy> Is there an API?
<HardWareGuy> Or is it jsut using the raw html from the wiki pages ripped out and framed in
<darkxst> the website is a wordpress site hosted Canonical
<HardWareGuy> ah so they control everything WP and below
<darkxst> yes and its all linked into launchpad for authentication
<darkxst> (and the wiki pages are just via the normal ubuntu wiki server)
<darkxst> I would say the website and wiki serve different purposes, however we don't really have anyone dedicated to maintaining/designing better website
<HardWareGuy> Can you use regular Wp themes?
<darkxst> HardWareGuy, yes, just have to open a ticket to get them installed though
<HardWareGuy> Well, that doesn't sound fun for developing a new theme
<darkxst> nobody is going to develop a theme on a production server!
<HardWareGuy> I do... you have a test and live copy and flip-flop
<HardWareGuy> Only pain is when you have logins and want to remember those
<darkxst> anyway looks like can upload themes through admin panel
<HardWareGuy> Soo I could mod a theme and send you it... all I need to do is make a guinea pig Wp install for testing
<HardWareGuy> I don't support you could send me a copy of the current theme so I'd be less likely to make a screwy theme.
<HardWareGuy> oh it's the twentyeleven theme
<darkxst> yeh its just one of the standard ones
<HardWareGuy> so overused :P
<HardWareGuy> heh the background is one of the stock gnome wallpapers
<darkxst> yes
<HardWareGuy> Most Popular »
<HardWareGuy>     Twenty Twelve Downloaded 27,773 times
<HardWareGuy>     Twenty Eleven Downloaded 27,121 times
<HardWareGuy>     Twenty Thirteen Downloaded 24,762 times
<HardWareGuy>     Twenty Ten Downloaded 19,560 times
<darkxst> anyway would be great if you can make a better theme! Just co-ordinate with Alfredo (our artwork/design lead)
<HardWareGuy> wow WP users are boring people :P
<HardWareGuy> What would an artwork/design guy do in the land of vanilla gnome :P
<darkxst> plymouth theme, ubiquity slideshow, all the artwork on the wiki
<darkxst> distro logos
<HardWareGuy> I don't suppose there's an ubuntu-gnome art site
<HardWareGuy> or a wiki page for proposing art
<darkxst> there is definately a wike page for artwork stuff
<HardWareGuy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/Artwork weeee
<HardWareGuy> hmm someting like http://wordpress.org/themes/tempera modded could look good
<darkxst> yes potentially, I am not a design guy though!
<HardWareGuy> http://i.imgur.com/5wExnph.jpg http://i.imgur.com/fzPGIXD.jpg Hmm which looks better
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-01-04
<HardWareGuy> Is it possible to bind a key combo to undecorate a window, I remember doing that in gnome2, and I can do that in kde...
<HardWareGuy> nvm found a hacky solution
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-01-05
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Would you mind finding what commits i have to revert for gnome-session? I am bad with git and worse with C/C++
<darkxst> probably https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-session/commit/?h=gnome-3-10&id=6c24fcc915019ebb93fa25866ba17cd668656338
<Noskcaj> ok, i'll start work as soon as my internet works and i've finished updating gthumb
<darkxst> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-session/commit/?h=gnome-3-10&id=d4188a8482b62eec0a03f7eff9de37b72360142c
<darkxst> Noskcaj, sorry lost power + inet for a few hours
<Noskcaj> darkxst, is ok, i'm used to bad internet.
<darkxst> anyway there might be a couple of other commits that need reverting, but I will look deeper if you have issues
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Any chance you could just do this one? I don't have any way of testing stuff other than if it builds
<darkxst> oh right, ok.
<darkxst> perhaps you can clean up gnome-tweak-tool from gnome3 PPA and get that uploaded then ;)
<Noskcaj> Should be able to, but until someone clears out the sponsor queue i feel like my work is going to waste
<darkxst> Noskcaj, definitely not wasted ;) The queue will clear up once people start returning from holidays!
<Noskcaj> Let's hope so
<darkxst> no hope needed, it will!
<Uallas> Hi all.
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-12-29
<MrSavage> I have an issue with the flash player. When I fullscreen adobe flash player, shortcuts don't work
<MrSavage> which is interfering with the game i just bought, neoscavenger
<darkxst> mephux, just use the usual ubuntu upgrader
<LinDol> hi
<micropore> i need to disable suspend on ubuntu 14.04, I do it using preferences menu but it doesn't work,anyone knows some command or anything  else, thanks
<mephux> hey
<ensonic> hi, trying to jhbuild gnome on trusty and run into these dependency issues: http://fpaste.org/164131/88122614/
<ensonic> what I wonder is
<ensonic> for libgnutls-dev I could install libgnutls28-dev which is new enough, but it would remove packages that depend on libgnutls-dev
<ensonic> shouldn't those instead depend on gnutls-dev as that is in Provides: of libgnutls28-dev and libgnutls-dev
<ensonic> these are the ones that get removed: libcups2-dev libcupsimage2-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev libgnomevfs2-dev liboauth-dev librtmp-dev
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-12-30
<darkxst> ensonic, I don't think you will get far building latest gnome on trusty, there are probably numerous libraries that are too old, you can run ` jhbuild sysdeps` to see
<Noskcaj> darkxst, speaking of jhbuild, should version 3.12 be packaged?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, it wouldnt hurt, but I think most people build jhbuild from git (well they should)
<Noskcaj> ok
<ensonic> darkxst, actually the gnutls is ne of the biggest issues right now
<ensonic> darkxst, other than that plympouth (only needed for gdm and we just miss that by a minor version mismatch) and libsystemd (have 204, need 209), so its pretty close
<darkxst> ensonic, plymouth is a build time dep, it might work at run time without
<darkxst> systemd will be a problem
<darkxst> but really if you want the lease pain, when building with jhbuild you should use the current devel release
<darkxst> s/lease/least/
<darkxst> hi ricotz
<darkxst> did you get a chance to look over my gdm merge?
<ensonic> darkxst, its my company laptop and we use a LTS :/
<ensonic> darkxst, any idea why I can't install the new gnutls or why the mentioned dev packages depend on the older version?
<darkxst> ensonic, no, never looked, its from the trusty archives?
<ensonic> darkxst, yes
<darkxst> ensonic, file a bug
<darkxst> I have nothing to do with gnutls
<darkxst> no experience even
<ensonic> oki, I don't know enough about debs to know wheter this is expected or not, filing a bug
<darkxst> ensonic, its pretty unexpected for a package form the proper archives to be uninstallable
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, sorry, no, i got ill and concentrated on other things
<darkxst> ricotz, ok, thats no good,
<ricotz> ensonic, you cant have them both iirc, *28 is in universe and conflicts with the *26 trusty default which everything is built against back then
<ricotz> so you can try to add the needed gnutls to jhbuild
<darkxst> if you can take a quick look some time would be good, it was a pretty big merge and I doubt anyone else is going to care enough to review
<ricotz> darkxst, did you try to go for a sync here?
<ricotz> or at least heavily reduce the delta e.g. going for "gdm3" too
<darkxst> I suppose we could rename that source that would make it easier in the future
<darkxst> I just force renamed everything with sed, and then massively reduced the current delta
<ensonic> ricotz, I see, will try that then
<ricotz> darkxst, that is just a thought, but it would ease things in the future
<darkxst> ricotz, would be nice to get it to a sync but still quite some delta https://github.com/darkxst/gdm-merge
<darkxst> a lot of that is due to the renames though
<darkxst> anyway Im off to bed
<ricotz> darkxst, i see
<ricotz> ensonic, btw, might be time for a new gtk-doc release if there is a reasonable amount of changes/fixes ;)
<ensonic> ricotz, guess why I am running jhbuild :)
<ricotz> ensonic, i see ;)
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-12-31
<lindol> Hi
<lindol> all and Happy new year :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-01-01
<Noskcaj> Can we sync notification-daemon from exp?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I don't think that is used in GNOME3
<Noskcaj> darkxst, no, it's gnome-fallback stuff
<Noskcaj> I think that's mitya's domain. I'll ping him
<darkxst> Noskcaj, yes it is
<MrSavage> My ubuntu gnome is crashing from firefox
<MrSavage> how can i see the logs of this and submit it?
<MrSavage> i found an isolated scenario that causes my display manager to crash
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-01-02
<Rijack> I'm having a problem where apt seems to be trusting everything regardless of authentication, also I cant find the configuration file anywhere, how can I make it stop if there is an issue with keys
<octoquad> darkxst, you here?
<darkxst> ocTO
<darkxst> PCTP
<MrSavage> my display manager keeps crashing from doing a certain thing in firefox
<MrSavage> and it erases what extensions I'm using for gnome shell
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-01-03
<darkxst> MrSavage, the extensions thing is caused by bug 1385572
<ubot5> bug 1385572 in upstart (Ubuntu) "gnome-session not shutting down cleanly" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1385572
<darkxst> MrSavage, I don't know how firefox could crash gnome-shell, I've not seen that
<darkxst> do you have a link that reproduces issue?
<MrSavage> yeah
<MrSavage> it happens with fglrx
<MrSavage> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1406036
<darkxst> I don't have any AMD cards
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1406036 in Ubuntu GNOME "Ubuntu Gnome crashes, black screen then returns to login screen" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> that page seems very slow, but not crashing on NVIDIA
<darkxst> does it return to login screen or lock screen? it shouldnt do the first ever
<MrSavage> darkxst: login screen
<MrSavage> and everything starts up again
<darkxst> MrSavage, probably X is crashing then
<darkxst> not gnome-shell
<MrSavage> oh?
<MrSavage> is it because fglrx isn't good for ubuntu-gnome?
<darkxst> when gnome-shell crashes, it respawns, but locks the session so you would land at the lock screen
<MrSavage> darkxst: do the applications remain?
<darkxst> yes
<darkxst> fglrx is a mess in general
<darkxst> does it crash under Unity?
<MrSavage> not sure
<MrSavage> @ darkxst
<meetingology> MrSavage: Error: "darkxst" is not a valid command.
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Should i make a merge for gnome-system-monitor 3.15.3? It's just bugfixes (including the headerbar patch)
<darkxst> Noskcaj, wait until the theme fixes are ready
<darkxst> it won't get uploaded without those
<darkxst> octoquad, pong (from days? ago!)
<octoquad> hello? lol
<darkxst> heh, have you forgotten what you wanted ;)
<octoquad> um, yeah, busy looking at the logs haha
<octoquad> ok help out here, I can't remember
<darkxst> octoquad, I have no idea what you wanted!
<octoquad> oh boy, ok, the only thing I sent recently was daily builds are not getting built since alpha 1
<octoquad> I also filed that bug for mutter as well: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1407085
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1407085 in Ubuntu GNOME "Incorrect handling of window focus and keyboard input if Window Action Key is set to Disabled" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> I know, seeds are broken until the big update lands, probably should fix those since everyone seems to be away on holidays atm
<octoquad> Ok, We have Alpha 2 landing in two weeks, I thought some early testing might be useful
<octoquad> sorry 3 weeks
<darkxst> <octoquad> darkxst, you here? (that was from last night?)
<darkxst> octoquad, at this point testing 3.12 is pretty useless
<octoquad> haha yes, I wanted to ask you about the daily builds
<darkxst> ok
<octoquad> alright, noted. I'll just focus on bug reports for the time being
<darkxst> testing with core3.14 ppa would be best for now
<darkxst> since that will land before A2
<octoquad> ok
<darkxst> and your focus bug is probably an upstream bug, can you file it on bugzilla.gnome and link it to that report
<octoquad> ok
<darkxst> why do you need to disable window action anyway?
<octoquad> Sublime
<darkxst> what is that?
<darkxst> like the text editor?
<octoquad> I have an auto-alignment plugin to align variable assignments. Yes Sublime Text
<darkxst> what does that have to do with window action?
<darkxst> or is the keybinding just conflicts?
<octoquad> it was a keybinding conflict: CTRL+ALT+A
<octoquad> oh, wait, it's for a linting plugin
<octoquad> I am able to jump to symbol definitions with ALT+Click
<octoquad> And I think Super is bound to something else as well.
<darkxst> first shouldnt be a problem, second probably is
<octoquad> Plus Super and Holding the mouse over any part of the window will move it. I think that's maybe why I set it to disabled, because I don't need to capture and move a window with super + click. I think this was back when I was using raring, and I forgot it was set to disabled. Only after adding the staging ppa I encountered this problem.
<darkxst> octoquad, you can set it to anything in dconf-editor
<darkxst> that would atleast workaround your issue probably
<octoquad> Oh, it's not train smash at the moment, I have it on Super just for staging ppa at the moment. I thought filing a bug earlier on would be beneficial in case it is present in future releases.
<darkxst> octoquad, the disabled bit needs to be fixed upstream, I would look into it but somehow ended up deciding to port gjs to the new spidermonkey
<darkxst> and that is turning out to be fun/epic
<octoquad> hehe
<octoquad> I've filed it upstream, just can't figure out how to link it in the launchpad bug report
<darkxst> but in general I should have more time to work on upstream stuff, now Noskcaj is helping out with lots of packaging
<octoquad> oh that's cool, thanks Noskcaj :)
<darkxst> octoquad, click "Also affects Project" and plug in the URL
<octoquad> That's were I am stumped, it has no URL field only a project field to choose from
<octoquad> where*
<darkxst> oh select mutter
<darkxst> then next page will give you a URL field
<octoquad> I wasn't sure if Continue would just link mutter and not give me the option submit a link to the upstream bug report.
<octoquad> thanks I have added it.
<octoquad> This page needs an update lol: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Watches
<darkxst> octoquad, anyone can update wiki pages, so go ahead ;)
<octoquad> I know :)
<darkxst> octoquad, it probably not too surpising? that most of the people who actually know this stuff, are not referring too/looking or checking wiki pages
<octoquad> yup, I was thinking about "Documentation Testing". Using a fresh install of an OS and following the guides to ensure the instructions are correct for the supported versions of the OS.
<darkxst> though a fresh install "should" be pretty straight forward
<darkxst> the wiki is a mine field of outdated docs for slightly side cases
<octoquad> When it comes to documentation, especially around newer versions of a distribution, on each cycle the last release wiki pages would be cloned and adjusted to that specific release. This is slightly more overhead, but it's more relevant rather than generic. If a release has reached EOL, those pages would be archived.
<darkxst> octoquad, sure, but the doc teams are quite seperated from the dev teams
<darkxst> and the main ubuntu wiki team apparently dislikes flavour participation
<octoquad> wow, ok, I thought it would be encouraged!
<octoquad> So how does affect Ubuntu Gnome?
<octoquad> Do we need our own documentation system then?
<darkxst> we have out our ubuntu-gnome wiki pages
<darkxst> that is not a problem, but the main ubuntu wiki  pages are somewhat
<darkxst> s/out our/our own/
<octoquad> :)
<octoquad> haven't heard back from Ali yet. Must be super busy or taking a break...
<darkxst> octoquad, too many projects and real life issues
<darkxst> and he doesnt like IRC, I normally just SMS him ;)
<darkxst> ^^ and that is also why we need people to step up and take over various teams. Ali is TL for so many teams I have lost count!
<octoquad> yeah, it sounds like a lot of work
<octoquad> well, we contribute what we can you know
<darkxst> octoquad, yes, there have been a few people (including you) in the last cycle that have got more involved
<darkxst> the few few cycles it was lots of offers of help and then nothing
<darkxst> but we do need to (I think) get to the point where each team has an independant TL
<darkxst> and in the case of QA probably 3 people handling the different areas
<darkxst> bugs, release, testing
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Is enough of 3.14 in vivid to start uploading 3.15 to the staging PPA?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I think once bug 1399047 lands, we can copy the last remaining 3.14 bit to gnome3 and then start on 3.15 in -staging
<ubot5> bug 1399047 in gnome-themes-standard (Ubuntu) "Update gnome core packages to 3.14" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1399047
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> Any idea when that will get sponsored?
<darkxst> when the -desktop team get back from holidays I imagine
<Noskcaj> Because i'll have no internet access 10th-24th
<darkxst> ok, i'll be able to fix any issues, if it doesnt happen before then
<Noskcaj> ty
<darkxst> also would be a good time to switch to git packaging branches when we start on 3.15
<Noskcaj> Sounds good, but then i have to learn git
<darkxst> yes you will!
<darkxst> the basics are not to far different from bzr
<darkxst> and git buildpackage provides most of the debian specific features that bzr has
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-01-04
<octoquad> darkxst, for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1218322 I have tested this with vivid + core314 ppa and it works for both gnome-control-center and gnome-settings-daemon test cases. Not sure if you would like to test a bit more and perhaps update the status of the bug?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1218322 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Can't set keyboard layout change to alt+shift, ctrl+shift, etc." [High,Triaged]
<ahoneybun> hello all
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-01-04
<fgreinus> hey there
<fgreinus> i'm planning to use ubuntu gnome as my new development environment within my work as a web developer
<fgreinus> do you guys have any advices on what to respect? lts or not?
<jjjasper> just go and use it :)
<fgreinus> yeah.. but i'm asking myself whether to use lts or not.. are there any advices on stability regarding the current stable 15.10?
<bgardner> fgreinus: I use Ubuntu professionally and I restrict myself to the LTS versions for maximum stability and reliability.  You may be comfortable with more risk, each person makes their own determination.
<mgedmin> I use 15.10 for my work (backend web dev); seems stable enough
<mgedmin> I prefer the newer gnome version I get in 15.10
<fgreinus> mgedmin: yeah.. same thought here
<fgreinus> okay fine... was just a bit worried about stability.. my first impression of ubuntu gnome was not the best.. the website is ... improvable :D
<mgedmin> afaiu there's a new website design that's about to be released
<jjjasper> website honestly doesn't say anything about the distro itself :)
<jjjasper> distro itself is rock solid
<jjjasper> 15.10 here, no complaints whatsoever
<mgedmin> as much as any linux distro can ever be called "rock solid", *sigh*
<jjjasper> true
<jjjasper> well, you get the point
<mhall119> darkxst: ping, I sent an Community Council invite message to the ubuntu-gnome ML, but it's stuck in moderation, can you approve it?
<craysiii> hey everyone, i'm having this weird intermittent issue where sometimes terminal will start with a black background instead of my user-defined transparent one, and then when i bring the window out of focus it finally goes transparent. anyone experience something similar?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-01-05
<adueppen> craysiii: what version of GNOME do you have?
<craysiii> 3.16.4
<craysiii> fresh install of ubuntu gnome
<craysiii> 15.10
<adueppen> craysii: I've never gotten a transparent terminal to work properly even with a fresh 15.10 install so I wouldn't have any idea
<craysiii> i had it working on my last install, and it was working primarily. then i opened up the terminal from visual studio code and saw the black background
<craysiii> i went and unchecked the transparent property and its showing the correct color
<craysiii> just weird is all
<craysiii> thanks though
<darkxst> mhall119, seems someone beat me too it!
<craysiii> has anyone ever thought to put the name of the application requesting your password into the password prompt itself lol
<craysiii> just had it pop up for no reason and couldn't tell what process was triggering it
<berglh> craysiii: fwiw, i have transparency in my 15.10/3.16 gnome terminal, has worked just fine, i'm just using the default colour for the terminal in the grey on black theme
<craysiii> yeah i dunno, just going to leave it non-transparent
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-01-07
<x-Na> Hi guys
<x-Na> Have you ever noticed that gnome-shell would start up consuming a lot of memory, especially in multiuser setups?
<x-Na> I've seen that for unknown reason, gnome-shell uses really lot of memory, enough to make it start swapping
<x-Na> Less than 24 hours ago, I was @ 1.8 Gb, now it's up to
<x-Na> ...up to 3,8 Gb
<x-Na> And eventually it will hog up all the memory
<adueppen> x-Na: sorry for being several hours late, but the issue you speak of is a known issue. just look up "GNOME memory leak"
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-01-08
<mgedmin> hey, PrintScreen and Alt-PrintScreen suddenly stopped working for me
<mgedmin> any ideas?
<mgedmin> Shift-PrintScreen "works" in that it lets me select an area, but then the screenshot never appears
<darkxst> mgedmin, 3.18 or 3.19?
<mgedmin> 3.18
<mgedmin> btw Alt-F2 gnome-screenshot works
<mgedmin> which is weird, because it talks to gnome-shell over dbus to get the pixel data afaiu
<mgedmin> and it's definitely gnone-shell that performs the screen-flash notification
<mgedmin> and it's gnome-shell itself that implements the area selection on shift-printscreen
<mgedmin> so how come it's not taking the screenshot?
<mgedmin> journalctl shows no strange errors
<darkxst> its working here on 3.18
<mgedmin> I'm sure it'll start working again as soon as I restart gnome-shell
<darkxst> probably
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-01-09
<vicasecas___> hey guys I'm founding something weird, Chrome Browser keeps asking me to set it as default but it already is and actually is the only one i have installed, what am i doing wrong?
<bgardner_> vicasecas___: If it's the only browser you have installed, maybe just tell it to stop checking if it is the default?
<vicasecas___> bgardner_: how can i do that?
<bgardner_> vicasecas___: Open Chrome and poke around in the general settings.  What you are asking about is a Chrome question, not an Ubuntu question (and I don't use Chrome so I can't be more specific about how to stop it checking).
<bgardner_> vicasecas___: But what you describe is how any browser behaves.  If Firefox was doing this it would be the same answer: Tell Firefox to stop checking.
<vicasecas___> yeah right, I've already tried that whit no chance but anyway I'll keep trying things :) thangs!
<vicasecas___> by the way
<vicasecas___> is there any site i can see the changes for the next release? I'm very excited with ubuntu gnome ! ^^ it's almost perfect (hate ubuntu software center thou).
<vicasecas___> ?
<bgardner_> Check the topic, that's where I would look.  (http://ubuntugnome.org/)
<sammo> Trying to get gnome keyring working in epiphany on 15.10 (So I can save passwords). Any ideas? (I couldn't find any current bugs on launchpad)?
<sasquatch_> is there a gnome 3 fork that re-adds categories to the right-hand side?
<craysiii> is there a channel for shell scripting
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-01-10
<craysiii> i found what i think to be a bug
<craysiii> when I change workspaces with two monitors stacked on top of each other (both physically and in config), while the bottom monitor is the primary monitor, the windows in that workspace can be seen flying through the top monitor
<darkxst> craysiii, that does sound strange, file a bug and attach a screencast of it if possible!
<craysiii> okay i will record a video :)
<craysiii> sigh im trying to upload this video to youtube but the /upload page wont even load
<craysiii> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sp3h5oB_QAY&feature=youtu.be
<craysiii> i dont know where to file bug report though :)
<darkxst> craysiii, run `ubuntu-bug gnome-shell`
<darkxst> craysiii, if you have a webm file you can just attach it to the bug
<craysiii> hm
<craysiii> trying to think of how to describe this one
<craysiii> what is that setting called, where you only allow workspaces on the primary monitor
<craysiii> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1532511 hope i did it right
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1532511 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Applications in workspace on primary monitor travel through secondary monitors when "Workspaces only on primary display" is set to true." [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> craysiii, are you able to test if it also happens on xenial (16.04) live session?
<darkxst> if it does, would be good to also file upstream at bugzilla.gnome.org, and link upstream bug to the ubuntu one
<craysiii> can you link me to it? im willing to test
<darkxst> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/
<craysiii> cool, should be able to test in a few hours, my internet is potato.
<darkxst> ok, just comment on the bug when you have, and I will see it in my emails
<craysiii> do you think it will matter if its running as a liveCD or installed on my system? my primary concern is drivers for my GPU
<darkxst> what GPU? if you have a spare USB make a persistent USB drive
<darkxst> you don't need to install it, but if you use a DVD you will have trouble installing proprietry drivers!
<craysiii> yeah I will be using a liveUSB , no dvd drive :PO
<darkxst> you might need 2 usb sticks to make a persistent one then ;)
<darkxst> (or you could install it onto the USB in a VM)
<craysiii> i dont think the VM can access two screens though can it?
<craysiii> i guess i can in vbox, ill try that
<darkxst> no  I meant use a VM to make the persistent USB device, I don't remember if you can make it directly though
<craysiii> ohh
<darkxst> hi rtcoder
<darkxst> you still working on google code in?
<rtcoder> darkxst: Yeah I am trying to get tasks done for Apertium
<darkxst> cool, good to hear
<craysiii> when ubuntu releases finally pass z, will they go back to a?
<darkxst> craysiii, yes I believe that is the plan
<darkxst> there was never an a or c anyway
<darkxst> they started a B and skipped C for some reason
<craysiii> yeah i realized my statement could be confusing, i didn't mean it like *that* lol
<darkxst> well the first 2 were just random letters, WW and then HH
<rtcoder> darkxst: Unfortunately I was unable to find Ubuntu tasks I could work on
<darkxst> rtcoder, there is not so much python tasks in ubuntu
<rtcoder> I  tried another organization but mentors weren't quite the friendliest with answering many questions so I quit from that
<rtcoder> darkxst: Yeah unfortunately. I will try my  best to learning C so I can do bugfixes
<darkxst> rtcoder, but you found one in the end!
<rtcoder> darkxst: Found what?
<darkxst> an organisation with tasks you can do?
<darkxst> or didnt you?
<darkxst> hey ricotz, i Uploaded this to staging https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-gnome/ubuntu/gnome-session.git/commit/?id=3881b9c15a266efcc398093ea55361a84c121ad7
<darkxst> the upstream default is particularly confusing since both entries will just   boot Xorg until you install gnome-session-wayland (not seeded by default)
<craysiii> another thing i noticed is windows will tend to open on my top monitor even if the window that spawned them was in the primary monitor (bottom)
<darkxst> craysiii, window placement is random at the best of times
<craysiii> interesting
<craysiii> just annoying having to drag down all the time
<craysiii> even my games have started spawning on the top monitor
<darkxst> sometimes its managed by the app (mostly in the same monitor as last launched), sometimes its managed by the window manager (mostly they go to the same monitor as cursor) and it probably goes on
<craysiii> makes sense
<darkxst> full screen games seem to favour the 1st physical monitor form what I have seen
<craysiii> hm i should switch the inputs
<darkxst> that would help if it is only games that really bother you probably
<craysiii> also the login screen at boot goes to my top monitor, and before it went to my secondary monitor to the side, never my primary
<craysiii> so now i have to login upside down because the screen is upside down
<darkxst> there is no monitor config for gdm anymore
<craysiii> so once again its probably grabbing the first input huh
<darkxst> I think I wrote patches at one point to fix that, no idea where they ended up
<darkxst> likely
<darkxst> I have to login blind when my hdmi monitor is connected but off
<craysiii> lol
<craysiii> i think those are all my issues
<craysiii> lol
<craysiii> otherwise, <3 ubuntu gnome
<darkxst> craysiii, feel free to fix it!
<craysiii> im so dumb tho
<craysiii> lol
<darkxst> craysiii, go to school or something then :P
<craysiii> haha
<craysiii> no i like C#, ruby, python
<craysiii> useless languages in this domain
<darkxst> learn C ;)
<craysiii> im trying to get employable in those techs so i dont want to divert my attention, as selfish as that is
<craysiii> lol
<craysiii> i used to know C++ pretty well, but that was years ago
<craysiii> C is a different beast though
<darkxst> not so much when you learnt it first!
<craysiii> i actually started with java
<craysiii> hate it so much
<craysiii> scala is pretty cool but i feel it has a very limited usecase
<darkxst> craysiii, python is a fucking nightware when linking back to c/C++ code
<craysiii> yeah i usually wrote python with django
<craysiii> dont use it anymore, moved on to ruby on rails
<darkxst> I do simulations, the python is cool, you can simulate crazy shit in 20 loc, but anytime something breaks in the underlying libraries you have to go back and rewrite is all in c++ so you can even debug
<craysiii> sounds really interesting
<craysiii> what do you simulate usually
<darkxst> craysiii, photonics
<craysiii> o.O
<darkxst> the underlying code with FEM and sparse matrices etc is not possible in python
<craysiii> why dont you use C/++ for the whole thing?
<darkxst> because doing the high level stuff is so much quicker in python
<darkxst> when it works, its great, but when it crash, meh
<lindol> hi all
<Pozzo> hi
<Pozzo> I have some trouble with ubuntu-gnome ...
<Pozzo> I don't know exactly why... but after some hours of usage... gnome-shell consumes a lot of RAM
<Pozzo> and when I say a lot... I mean more that 30 Gb !
<Pozzo> then the swap runs... and the entire machine is so slow that I have to reboot...
<Pozzo> i've not installed any extension
<Pozzo> it's a fresh install from ubuntu-gnome 15.10
<Pozzo> i've only changed the background of my desktop and the background of gdm
<Pozzo> and... I need to use nvidia driver instead of the nouveau drivers
<Pozzo>  (with the nouveau driver, my GE-770 GTX connected with DisplayPort to my screen displays a blank screen... it seems that nouveau doesn't like the native resolution of my screen)
<Pozzo> any idea to solve this RAM issue ?
<craysiii> good day
<craysiii> i remembered another issue lol but i don't know if its with the OS or my monitor
<craysiii> when my monitors get blanked, the primary monitor, once it goes blank, the backlight or something turns on so it displays just a black screen
<craysiii> I tested the workspace issue in a VM first, doesn't seem to be affected, i will test on actual hardware tonight
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-01-02
<mgedmin> oh hello, I've goa-daemon constantly eating 38% CPU
<Pozzo> Bonjour !
<Pozzo> hello
<uminded> I installed DraftSight for DXF editing and it messed up my mimetypes. They were image/vnd.dxf and are now application/vnd.VAR_VENDOR_NAME.VAR_PRODUCT_NAME-dxf. This means a different program will not open the file. My /etc/mime.types only list the correct mimetype
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-01-03
<lucas-arg> hey all
<lucas-arg> any one know how to make gnome use colorspace ycbcr444???
<th___72> hi
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-01-06
<raziel86> I don't have login window preferences in my settings window
<dbz2k> hello
<dbz2k> on ubuntu gnome 16.10 its seems it keeps getting stuck on black screen after grub menu from live cd
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-01-07
<dbz2k> hello is anyone online?
<dbz2k> hello
<ricotz> jbicha, hi, could you update epiphany in xenial to 3.18.10?
<jbicha> ricotz: it requires webkit 2.14 which xenial doesn't have yet unless we revert that commit
<ricotz> jbicha, ah, I assume you already thought about doing it then
<jbicha> are there particular reasons you wanted the update?
<ricotz> jbicha, the upstream maintainer was asking about it
<jbicha> did he ask about wk 2.14 too? :)
<ricotz> jbicha, no ;)
<ricotz> obviously this is an issue as well then :\
<jbicha> for wk2, I should ping mdeslaur to see if he's ready to try it
<jbicha> it's a little bit different thatn 2.12 because we've tested 2.14 in yakkety
<jbicha> both 2.14.1 and 2.14.2 got stuck in phased-updates though, which makes me sad
<jbicha> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/phased-updates.html
<jbicha> but things that get pushed through -security avoid phasing
<ricotz> ah, I see
<ricotz> better to bribe mdeslaur then ;)
<jbicha> because the new wk2 makes xenial's older epiphany ftbfs, epiphany will need to be tested and updated at the same time too
<ricotz> jbicha, did you tested it with the version bump reverted?
<jbicha> no
<ricotz> ok
<jbicha> if you want to work on the update, I can sponsor it for you
<ricotz> I guess including the webkit2gtk is preferred
<ricotz> bbl
<jbicha> we could do two separate updates: update now then rebuild once wk2 is published
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-01-01
<woahdudefarout27> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)zzoibr: ubot5 ubot9 CrystalMare ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<woahdudefarout27> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)cqszi: ubot9 darmok KeithIMyers ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<woahdudefarout27> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)vnbub: BobbyJr Anarchic puxavida ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<woahdudefarout27> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)ujdahogaw: el BobbyJr aisrael ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<woahdudefarout27> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)hjvnzd: magbeat KeithIMyers Puffball ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<woahdudefarout27> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)ffdxlhfza: tomash Stinky-Feet magbeat ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<woahdudefarout27> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)wifltd: hggdh darmok drkokandy ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<woahdudefarout27> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)hhxzjm: ericchu hggdh MrFixIt ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<woahdudefarout27> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)afnihml: craysiii KeithIMyers aisrael ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<woahdudefarout27> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)fuiohigadn: msev- TuxShells njalk ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<woahdudefarout27> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)lnlqnror: ericchu FJKong_ book` ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<woahdudefarout27> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)cxyhjabr: nolsen MrFixIt ecdhe ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<woahdudefarout27> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)hcltcu: mgedmin ecdhe nolsen ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<woahdudefarout27> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)vzsngl: ericchu tomash mgedmin ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<woahdudefarout27> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)nydshe: Mia FJKong_ darmok ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<woahdudefarout27> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)nninohrhci: Netmage craysiii FJKong_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<woahdudefarout27> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)rrxubpvqd: ricotz aisrael pchoo ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<woahdudefarout27> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)irmmag: mgedmin flexiondotorg pchoo ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<woahdudefarout27> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)jchbegt: ubot5 makije njalk ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<woahdudefarout27> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)qokpdfu: BobbyJr TuxShells flexiondotorg ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<woahdudefarout27> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)kayaimefx: book` mgedmin hggdh ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<woahdudefarout27> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)nnveubi: TuxShells ernstp flexiondotorg ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<woahdudefarout27> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)roeekqjs: njalk Elimin8er harald_bl_g ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<woahdudefarout27> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)fjzcgy: fleetfox puxavida ecdhe ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<woahdudefarout27> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)hkjhzy: Netmage FJKong_ msev- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<jbicha> ricotz: well I guess the next Thunderbird stable release for sure won't make initial 18.04 release, since 60 is next ESR
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-01-02
<beerstein> hi
<beerstein> i need help
<beerstein> is a AMD E2-7110 APU  good for gnome 16.04?
<beerstein> 1.80 ghz
<beerstein> i need help
<beerstein> is a AMD E2-7110 APU  good for gnome 16.04?
<beerstein> 1.80 ghz
<beerstein> @adsworth
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-01-05
<eraserpencil> hi!
<eraserpencil> is there and irc.gnome.org server?
<eraserpencil> cant seem to join it
<mgedmin> irc.gnome.org worksforme
<ricotz> it is irc.gimp.org
<mgedmin> it's GIMPNet, and their TLS cert doesn't have SANs for irc.gnome.org IIRC
<mgedmin> I had to add cert fingerprints to get my znc to connect
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-01-06
<kyanardag> hi, not sure if this is the right room.. I'm on ubuntu 17.10, gnome-shell 3.26.2, I'm using Logitech USB Optical Mouse and I removed the usb dongle, when I inserted back the mouse is not working. I see it is recognized from dmesg output, but I don't see the device in xinput output..
<kyanardag> I tried restarting USB service but didn't help.. This happened before and I know restarting the system fixes the problem. But I'm looking for a way to recover usb mouse without restarting the system..
<kyanardag> just solved the problem.. find the bus number (003) and then generate the string "usb3" then "echo usb3 | sudo tee /sys/bus/usb/drivers/usb/unbind"
<kyanardag> and then echo usb3 | sudo tee /sys/bus/usb/drivers/usb/bind
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-01-07
<Eightynine> Hello. I'm using Ubuntu Gnome 16.0.4.3 LTS and Plymouth doesn't work for me. It shows black or grey screan.
